# Please clarify id...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

This was bought at the lfs as an Alternathera. I've had it home now for a couple of weeks, and it sure doesn't look like Alternathera to me. Ammania, or Nessea, perhaps? Please id, if possible. Thanks.



















They may look a little different, but both are the same.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _Ammannia gracilis_.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks, Cavan.


----------

